
Hans Zimmer Teaches Film Scoring - JabavuAdams
https://www.masterclass.com/classes/hans-zimmer-teaches-film-scoring
======
SyneRyder
Looks like the Hans Zimmer classes aren't live just yet, although there is a
preview video.

Maybe also of interest to HN folks, deadmau5 has a Masterclass on electronic
music, and he also has an incredible workspace:

[https://www.masterclass.com/classes/deadmau5-teaches-
electro...](https://www.masterclass.com/classes/deadmau5-teaches-electronic-
music-production)

------
jskopek
Hans Zimmer has one of the coolest office spaces I've ever seen. Talk about a
place for creativity!

